# Harvesting White Worms



## paronaram (Jul 12, 2008)

Hello All,

Does anybody here grow and harvest white worms (Enchytraeus albidus)?
I have a question on how to change the media (topsoil + peat) after it starts smelling "funny"? Maybe there is a way that I can "move" the worms on one side of the plastic container, wile I change the media?

I found allot of resources on the web regarding this topic, but no one is talking about changing the media.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## cooltow1 (Mar 30, 2011)

I just start a new culture from the old one

Rick


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Some really good info on live food here:
Live Food Cultures
He seems to have done well with soil-less cultures on green scrubber pads


----------

